# recommend walkable SPD shoe?



## steel fan (Dec 29, 2006)

Looking for a SPD-compatible shoe that is comfy off the bike for running errands, etc. We all know how awkward it is to walk around a tile-floored store with cycling shoes. :mad2:


----------



## tpgrole (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a pair of the Pearl Izumi X Alp Seek which work great as a casual shoe or for a ride around town and are very comfy. They aren't a great cycling shoe, a bit too much flex, but they are a good shoe. I did a 6hr mtn bike race in them and wished I wore my other shoes after about 40 miles or so. I also have a pair of the X Alp Seek WRX in the non cycling version (running only) and I find the upper even more comfortable. I will probably try them next if I wear out my Seeks.


----------



## smcnees (Aug 5, 2008)

On closeout at Jenson USA:

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SH303B03-Shimano+Mt41+Mtb+Shoe.aspx

I bought a pair of these for commuting. Very happy with my purchase.


----------



## steel fan (Dec 29, 2006)

Jenson is out of my size in those closeouts. Smokin' deal though.

tpgrole - thanks, I think I'm gonna order a pair of those Seeks. Any idea if they run a bit small or large? I'm a 43.5 Sidi, about a US Size 10 to 10.5 depending on the shoe so I'm looking at 43 or 44.


----------



## emmed1 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Do it in style*

http://www.dromarti.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=10_13&products_id=15


----------



## tpgrole (Aug 20, 2009)

PI's always run about a full size small in my experience, I own 3 pair, all a size larger than my normal shoe size. I would really try to find a place to try them on or go with a place that has free return shipping. REI has stocked them in store in the past.

To add to my original post... I wanted a shoe that didn't look like a cycling shoe, no Velcro strap across the top or visible cleats. Nothing against that look, but sometimes I like to go undercover ;-) There are a lot of cheaper options if you don't mind the cycling look.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Shimano sandals, I love mine.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

I would say any cheap mtn bike shoe.


----------



## Hi-po SS 454 (Jan 30, 2008)

The Shimano SH-RT80. Very comfortable, and extremely easy to walk in.. Seen for as low as $69 and as high as $89. I like this shoe so much I bought 2 pair..I think Nashbar has them.

http://www.amazon.com/Shimano-SH-RT80-Road-Cycling-Shoe/dp/B001AQKVHU

The price range I mentioned don't seem to be there anymore. $99 at nashbar


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

bontrager streets are great for running to the store or bar or whatever without having to put some sort of platforms on my bike.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

I got these Specialized Sonoma shoes for commuting. I got tired of sliping on the tile at work with road shoes.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Here's what I wear:









The Shimano SH-MT40.

Stiff enough to be a performance shoe. Recessed cleat for easy, no-slip walking. Comfortable. Good grip on the trails. Under $100.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

looking for a walkable SPD shoe?

EVERY ONE OF THEM! Buy one you like and can afford and you will then have the best walkable SPD shoe!

PS: knowing some of the SPD shoes my newby friends have bought, I will say this: I have absolutely no idea why anyone would buy bicycling shoes with laces. Velcro closures, and/or lace covers were actually the first reason I bought cycling shoes in the 90s. Laces are a hassle and shouldn't be on cycling shoes. I think my friends were both too new to cycling to have ever had their laces caught in the chain (or gone through the hassle of making sure they wouldn't) or just to overly- sensitive that their shoes should look like normal shoes.... so they bought the ones that have laces and look either like light hiking boots or athletic shoes. To me that's just silly.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

Camilo said:


> looking for a walkable SPD shoe?
> 
> EVERY ONE OF THEM! Buy one you like and can afford and you will then have the best walkable SPD shoe!
> 
> PS: knowing some of the SPD shoes my newby friends have bought, I will say this: I have absolutely no idea why anyone would buy bicycling shoes with laces. Velcro closures, and/or lace covers were actually the first reason I bought cycling shoes in the 90s. Laces are a hassle and shouldn't be on cycling shoes. I think my friends were both too new to cycling to have ever had their laces caught in the chain (or gone through the hassle of making sure they wouldn't) or just to overly- sensitive that their shoes should look like normal shoes.... so they bought the ones that have laces and look either like light hiking boots or athletic shoes. To me that's just silly.


Laces suck! X2

When I was a newb mountain biker I had SPDs with laces and even if it has a velcro strap to tend to the lases, its just a matter of time before your lases are wraped 10X around your drive-train and your taped.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

Tews said:


> In your quest for a walkable SPD cycling shoe, maybe consider what we are doing here in Santa Cruz.
> 
> https://www.retrofitz.blogspot.com/


Cool, let me help you:

https://www.retrofitz.blogspot.com


----------



## Steelguy (Apr 25, 2010)

I run my SPD-R cleats on an older pair of Specialized Body Geometry shoes. The rubber (?) pads underneath the heels and the SPD-R pontoons make this combination fairly walkable. Besides, the shoes are RED! But good only for short walks, not for hiking. On the other hand, my favorite shoes (by Giro) don't take kindly to these cleats; walking on them is like a skating rink.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Keen Austin
Doesn't look like a cycling shoe, but has a recessed SPD cleat. Pretty stealth.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

tpgrole said:


> I have a pair of the Pearl Izumi X Alp Seek which work great as a casual shoe or for a ride around town and are very comfy. They aren't a great cycling shoe, a bit too much flex, but they are a good shoe.


i agree, i also use mine for spin classes.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Specialized BG sport has a rigid sole and is easy to walk in.

Asad


----------



## Lawfarm (Jun 4, 2010)

Another vote for the Pearl Izumi X Alp Seek. I have a pair and LOVE THEM.


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

smcnees said:


> On closeout at Jenson USA:
> 
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SH303B03-Shimano+Mt41+Mtb+Shoe.aspx
> 
> I bought a pair of these for commuting. Very happy with my purchase.


+1. I have an older version of these (mtb shoes w/full tread, laces and one velcro strap) and they were fine for walking. Also indestructible.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I have these for MTB use and really like them. They look and feel right for that purpose. The soles aren't really stiff enough for road use but they're very comfortable to walk in and there's no cleat contact with the ground. I have to agree that laces are a nuisance but I've never got them caught in anything - it's just hard to get them really nice and tight.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Alaska Mike said:


> Keen Austin
> Doesn't look like a cycling shoe, but has a recessed SPD cleat. Pretty stealth.


What color was that again? Shitake? Is that why the shoe is brown?


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Alaska Mike said:


> Keen Austin
> Doesn't look like a cycling shoe, but has a recessed SPD cleat. Pretty stealth.


+1 I wear mine whenever I'm going to the store and sometimes on very cold rides as they are much warmer than my Sidi MTB shoes which are still walkable but not as much like a normal shoe as the Keens. Keen also makes a sandal that is designed for cycling with a recessed area for a SPD cleat. Never tried it, but for hot days it might be just right.


----------



## Yeti guy (Feb 16, 2010)

Five Ten has two available now, both have sticky soles and recessed cleat mounts. Jenson carries the Greg Minnaar version which hasn't been out long. I got a pair a couple of weeks ago and really like em even though the color is kinda loud.
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SH278B09-Five+Ten+Spd+Minnaar+Shoe+10.aspx


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I just got a pair of Specialized Comp shoes. They are very nice to ride with but I can also do some comfortable walking too.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

emmed1 said:


> http://www.dromarti.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=10_13&products_id=15



Those look so nice. I wouldn't mind a pair to use as road shoes.


----------



## emmed1 (Oct 25, 2007)

I have the road shoes; they are unique. People always ask me about them.


----------

